# JD 260 snow thrower attachment



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been looking for parts for my 42" snow thrower for my John Deere 260 lawn mower, it has the serial number on the tag but no model number (M03250X596391) Does anyone know what model snow thrower was used on the 260's?


----------

